# A company wants to hire me in the USA



## forest14 (Nov 3, 2010)

A pharma company would like to hire me in the USA, my father is a green card holder, hopefully a US citizen shortly. This company want to petition for me, how do I get started? I am a Canadian. With no great education behind me.


----------



## nigelstephnie (Oct 25, 2010)

First you have to research about the company that will petition you of it is registered and legal. Are you interested to go there? If you don't have great education I guess proper training will help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If the company is going to petition for you, then the first move is theirs. They file the petition, and when it's accepted, the consulate should let you know to come in and file your visa application.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Canadians who require U.S. visas

Do you qualify for NAFTA or Business Travel?

Family based Green Card will take a while as you stated your father is not yet a US citizen.


----------

